# Erik Satie - Messe des Pauvres (Mass for the Poor)



## regenmusic

Satie had a relationship with a type of Christianity, an intense interest that we probably
don't have a fair understanding of today because of revisionism or just perhaps the desire
not to know by a more liberal academia. I'm not saying the exact facts aren't somewhere
to be found, but they aren't that easy to find (in English, at least). Maybe someone can
inform more about it. I understand Debussy was similar.

This is work is in two parts on video.


----------



## millionrainbows

Well, Satie was a Rosicrucian, but that's like saying "I'm a Christian"...what kind of Christian? Do you believe that Christ was the son of God, and was immortal? Do you believe in the virgin birth? Do you believe Christ arose from the dead? Are you gay or lesbian?

Likewise, there are several varieties of Rosicrucians...Masonic, etc.


----------

